# [Gajim] Erreur en ouvrant Gajim (voir en bas ;) )

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Je voudrait installer Gajim en faisant 'emerge -av gajim', mais après avoir téléchargé Gajim, il me mets ça :

```
* Please rebuild python with USE="sqlite"

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/gajim-0.11.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     gajim-0.11.4.ebuild, line   64:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "USE=\"sqlite\" needed for python"

 *  The die message:

 *   USE="sqlite" needed for python

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/gajim-0.11.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/gajim-0.11.4/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-im/gajim-0.11.4:

 * Please rebuild python with USE="sqlite"

 * 

 * ERROR: net-im/gajim-0.11.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *     gajim-0.11.4.ebuild, line   64:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "USE=\"sqlite\" needed for python"

 *  The die message:

 *   USE="sqlite" needed for python

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/gajim-0.11.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/gajim-0.11.4/temp/die.env'.
```

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Mon Sep 08, 2008 6:01 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

```
* Please rebuild python with USE="sqlite"  
```

Il faut lire les messages d'erreur hein :p

Rajoute simplement le USE flag sqlite à Python et recompile ce dernier.

Par contre, c'est marrant quand même que Gajim ait besoin d'un base de données. Cela dit, il a l'air d'avoir vraiment bien évolué depuis que j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser  :Smile: 

----------

## Damiatux

Donc je fais 'emerge -av python sqlite' ?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Non, quand tu as rajouté le USE flag à python ( va voir dans la doc si tu ne sais pas faire ... ) , il te suffira de mettre à jour ton système avec :

```
emerge -uDNavt world
```

Ça recompilera Python avec le support pour sqlite et donc ce dernier sera automatiquement installé en dépendance.

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai rajouté la ligne 'dev-lang/python sqlite' dans le fichier '/etc/portage/package.use'. Je fait un 'emerge -tauvND world', mais il veut toujours installer la version 2.0.0.16 de mozilla firefox au lieu de la 3.0.1 >_< Sinon j'ai 199 paquet (j'aurais pas aimé le 200 ^^)

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon j'ai 199 paquet (j'aurais pas aimé le 200 ^^)

 Wooh, tu ne mets pas souvent à jour toi   :Very Happy: 

Pour Firefox, fais une petite recherche, il me semble qu'il y a une histoire de USE flag xulrunner à activer sur des paquets pour qu'ils ne dépendent plus de Firefox 2.

----------

## Damiatux

Oula... Mouais je vais regarder...

----------

## geekounet

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Par contre, c'est marrant quand même que Gajim ait besoin d'un base de données. Cela dit, il a l'air d'avoir vraiment bien évolué depuis que j'ai arrêté de l'utiliser 

 

C'est pour le stockage des logs. Sinon ouais il évolue pas mal et à grande vitesse, Et la version 0.12 sort bientôt  :Smile: 

----------

## Damiatux

Doh >_< !

Lors du 'emerge -tauvND world', il me mets cette erreur :

```
 * 

 * The package requires the in-kernel PCMCIA drivers to be enabled

 * for kernel 2.6.x.

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2.ebuild, line   44:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "linux-${KV_FULL} without PCMCIA support detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4-sata without PCMCIA support detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2:

 * 

 * The package requires the in-kernel PCMCIA drivers to be enabled

 * for kernel 2.6.x.

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2.ebuild, line   44:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "linux-${KV_FULL} without PCMCIA support detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4-sata without PCMCIA support detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2/temp/die.env'.

 * 
```

EDIT : j'ai fait un 'emerge -av python' tout simplement, le 'emerge -av gajim' à marché mais il veut pas s'ouvrir  :Sad: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Il faut que tu active les drivers PCMCIA dans ta config' du noyau.

Ça n'a rien de méchant, mais j'ai l'impression que tu devrais te munir d'un dictionnaire anglais-français  :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Au fant ! C'est quoi ce truc...

Mouais peut-être (je suis quand début de 4°  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Tuxicomane

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCMCIA  :Smile: 

C'est bizarre que la mise à jour t'installe sys-apps/pcmcia-cs si tu n'as pas de tels ports sur ta machine (peut-être un USE flag en trop ?).

----------

## Damiatux

C'est une carte ? Je sais pas si il y en a une...

----------

## Damiatux

Sinon quand je fais 'gajim' dans un terminal, voilà la réponse :

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "gajim.py", line 47, in <module>

    import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 48, in <module>

    from gtk import _gtk

ImportError: No module named cairo
```

EDIT  : j'ai fait un 'emerge -av pycairo' mais ça ne marche pas...

----------

## Tuxicomane

Un revdep-rebuild ne résout pas le problème ?

Sinon, normalement le paquet c'est dev-python/pycairo, mais chez moi il est dans les dépendances de gajim ...

----------

## marmotton

Tu aurais pas mis python à jour récemment? Essaye un coup de python-updater pour voir...

----------

